# Hyperlink deaktivieren



## BettyNetty (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann man einen Hyperlink deaktivieren?


----------



## D@nger (29. April 2006)

Hallo, erklär das bitte genauer!


----------



## Maik (29. April 2006)

Die Frage hast du doch schon vor einer Woche in deinem Thread selectbox, radiobutton readonly gestellt.

Bitte lese hierzu die Netiquette Nr.12!

*closed*


----------

